# Change to cycle helmet law in Spain.



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Just in case people aren't aware, there's just been a tightening of the rules on wearing a helmet when cycling here in Spain.

This latest change to the national traffic laws state that the wearing of a helmet whilst cycling, either as the rider or passenger, is now mandatory on ALL public roads (ie both in towns and out in the countryside), but ONLY for those under the age of 18. 

For adults (18 or over), the wearing of helmets remains mandatory only on roads OUTSIDE of "city centres/towns/conurbations", as is currently the case.

So, putting it the other way around: as an adult cyclist you don't legally have to wear a helmet on public roads in towns, but you do have to in the countryside.
Common sense says wear one in both situations, but I'm simply reporting what the law here now says.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> Just in case people aren't aware, there's just been a tightening of the rules on wearing a helmet when cycling here in Spain.
> 
> This latest change to the national traffic laws state that the wearing of a helmet whilst cycling, either as the rider or passenger, is now mandatory on ALL public roads (ie both in towns and out in the countryside), but ONLY for those under the age of 18.
> 
> ...


I think you have posted some contradictory info there re adults outside towns. Please re-read your text.

Geoff


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Arrgh! 

Well spotted Geoff - original post corrected.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This piece: http://www.cyclehelmets.org/1076.html helps explain. It says, "The Spanish helmet law came into effect from 23rd January 2004. It applies to bicycle riders of all ages. However it does not apply: to cyclists riding in towns and cities; during periods of extreme heat; when riding up steep hills; or to professional cyclists.". Alan.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Alan - yes. Those were the previous regulations, dating back to 2004 
My post above seeks to explain the very recent, 2013 changes to those earlier rules.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've read recently that the Spanish expect cyclists to wear reflective clothing of some kind too. 

G


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

our helmets were stolen in Benidorm last winter just back from France where i fell of my bike in the wet doing no more than 10mph resulting in a wound to my forehead approx the size of a *** packet and i was wearing a cap, not to mention the state of my knees, police Ambulance the fullworks. Guess what i,ll be buying asap.the moral is get one and wear it.


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks to TheNomad, 

great information for me, a real "decisionfinder". 

Three good reasons for me to avoid Spain: 
1. My dog has to wear a muzzle. 
2. Too many of my national colleagues around in wintertime. 
3. Have to wear a helmet now, not everywhere, but..... 

61 years of my life i lived on my own risk...well done, isn´t it. 
I rode motorbike without helmet, i rode all types of bikes without helmet, i drove cars without safety belts and air bags....risky life, oh my God, must be a hero. And under stress i never had a "burn-out", heeh. And i smoke and drink...oh, i shouldn´t tell this.
But i like the last remaining bit of individual responsibility and this is, why i go to eastern countries in the summer and south easterly in the winter. 
The magic word is FREEDOM. Some people may ask...freedom, what the hell is this? It must be dangerous.

Greetings from Lithuania, just sitting outside on a wonderful site with my dog, nobody "panics", nobody cares, plenty of space for us and biking without headache. And yesterday i had a cigarette and a beer with the owner....ok.

Again, thanks for the information,

kind regards
Bernd


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

foxtwo said:


> Thanks to TheNomad,
> 
> great information for me, a real "decisionfinder".
> 
> ...


Don't forget Bernd that " No man is an island".

Government dictats work from statistics. Statistically you are likely to injure your head if you fall off your motorbike with no helmet. Statistically you are more likely to get lung cancer from smoking or to finish up with liver disease if you drink to excess. Innocent people do get killed or injured by dog bites, especially when a dog is challenged by a new, strange environment.

YOU are perfectly entitled to do any of these things but it is your fellow men that have to pick up the pieces off the road, cope with someone coughing up their lungs or vomiting or fighting after too many drinks and tell a family that their child has been severely injured by a dog that attacked them. Your government has to pay for these people and the facilities they need to do all this. Neither Germany, UK or Spain is in a position to throw money about with abandon !

If the Spanish ruling stops even a few people being killed or suffering life-changing head injuries then so be it.

We found, in the school in which I taught, that it was not considered "cool" to wear a helmet to school so no-one did. We then made wearing a helmet a condition of being allowed to ride a bike to school ( no helmet=no bike shed place=no bike allowed on school premises) and within a very short time it was the norm and even the cool ones wore helmets. There have been several children killed in bike injuries in the town where I live but- touch wood- none for some years in the town where I taught.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As someone who smokes, drinks and cycles without a helmet I agree with you Bernd. I will continue to cycle without a helmet in Spain and see what happens.

Disregard the thing about dogs and muzzles. I can't recall having seen a dog anywhere in Spain wearing one so I won't be putting them on our two. I guess I will take my chances there too, Alan.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Just to try to add some cultural aspects to this rule change in Spain, .........which echoes the comments from other posters........the only change is for "minors" (under 18's).

The debate that led up to this change was pretty vigorous here, and polarised most people between the Road Safety and Healthcare groups on the one hand, and the "Government already interferes more than enough in my life" brigade on the other.

It is perhaps worthy of note that the original proposed amendments to the earlier 2004 laws were going to be that EVERYONE was going to be legally required to wear a helmet, regardless of whether a minor or adult, and regardless of whether in towns or countryside.

But after all the debate, the Traffic Minister came to a compromise position:- minors don't have a choice as to whether they decide to risk themselves or not: they must wear a helmet all the time. 
But for adults, the State will not dictate to them any further than it previously has about where and when they must wear a cycle helmet.



Bottom line: it's probably going to be enforced just as stringently as almost all other small regulations here in practice by the Policia Local and Trafico; ie almost never. 
They take generally a refreshing and much more pragmatic view: they are there to tackle the BIG criminal issues, not whether or not some chap is wearing the right EC approved helmet as he peddles along on some tiny country track.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We did ask the police in Benidrom and La Manga the situation last year.

Benidorm just shrugged and did not want to know.

In La Manga (there were waiting outside the site) and said you had to have one but could not confirm if it had to be on ones head! So i strapped it to my back and they just smiled.

We know they did issue tickets last year in La Manga for those without the helmets. It was funny to note the old Spanish gentlemen who were riding along were not stopped by the Gardia Civil.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> As someone who smokes, drinks and cycles without a helmet I agree with you Bernd. I will continue to cycle without a helmet in Spain and see what happens.
> 
> , .


I take it you are over 18 Alan ? I suppose it depends on if you look it but wouldn't expect you to be bothered by the police if you are over 18 !

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Live dangerously Erneboy!

Enjoy all the risks that life (and death!) throws at you.


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

The further to the edge, the hotter the intensity.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Cycle Helmets in Spain*

Well I was looking for an answer to this and thanks to MHF I got it! but as most of these things "it all depends" mostly on the local enforcement attitude. 
Noted that they probably don't enforce it against locals-n they might argue back!

We have just one bike at present,mine, 'er indoors needs to be found one, she will not wear a helmet as it will spoil her hair, thats her choice. 
So the answer is - we don't take bikes and save quite a bit of weight.

Anyway we are on holiday so have the time to walk but it'll be a bit boring

Mike & Ann


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to update: We have been staying in the countryside near Vinaros for the past month or so.

I cycle along the local roads most days seven or so kilometers to the nearest town for shopping etc. Sometimes on my own sometimes with a Spanish friend who also refuses to wear a helmet. In the town, Ulldecona, there is a Policia Local station and we see Policia walking and driving around regularly. They have taken no interest in us.

Trafico might be a different matter though.

Good show, Alan.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to be opposed to wearing a helmet - until I came off whilst not wearing/owning one. As I carreered down the N25 on my shoulder leaving most of it on the rough surface I was delighted that I was able to keep my face off the road. I bought a helmet the next day. I didnt cycle to the supermarket - our next door (ex pat) neighbour drove me there fearing the irony of me being knocked off on the way to buy one 

Wear one pretty much all the time now.

I may take a leaf out of other posters book though and start smoking as well as its worked so well for them.  :lol:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

erneboy said:


> As someone who smokes, drinks and cycles without a helmet


.....while shouting "Look, no hands!" as you career down some twisting mountain road trying not to spill your beer or drop your ***. :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to be opposed to wearing a helmet - until I came off whilst not wearing/owning one. As I carreered down the N25 on my shoulder leaving most of it on the rough surface I was delighted that I was able to keep my face off the road. I bought a helmet the next day. I didnt cycle to the supermarket - our next door (ex pat) neighbour drove me there fearing the irony of me being knocked off on the way to buy one 

Wear one pretty much all the time now.

I may take a leaf out of other posters book though and start smoking as well as its worked so well for them.  :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im throwing my hat in with Bernd and Alan (Erneboy) on this one. Up the Rebels!!!  

I have never cycled in Spain but been there once or twice. Would never have even thought about it being manditory. 

Its obviously not just the UK that constantly invents legislation that infers we are too thick to look after ourselves.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I think I must have misread this thread as I have put the muzzle on the OH and the cycle helmet on the dog...now which one of them has to smoke whilst I have a drink?

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't often do all three at the same time Wug.

Paul, I gave no indication as to how smoking has worked out for me and I certainly wasn't encouraging others to take it up, but then you knew that?

Would you care to explain why you found it necessary to attempt to twist my meaning? Alan.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

This i've got to see:

The police in Spain chasing all those Dutch cyclist with no helmets.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to be opposed to wearing a helmet - until I came off whilst not wearing/owning one. As I carreered down the N25 on my shoulder leaving most of it on the rough surface I was delighted that I was able to keep my face off the road. I bought a helmet the next day. I didnt cycle to the supermarket - our next door (ex pat) neighbour drove me there fearing the irony of me being knocked off on the way to buy one 

Wear one pretty much all the time now.

I may take a leaf out of other posters book though and start smoking as well as its worked so well for them.  :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to be opposed to wearing a helmet - until I came off whilst not wearing/owning one. As I carreered down the N25 on my shoulder leaving most of it on the rough surface I was delighted that I was able to keep my face off the road. I bought a helmet the next day. I didnt cycle to the supermarket - our next door (ex pat) neighbour drove me there fearing the irony of me being knocked off on the way to buy one 

Wear one pretty much all the time now.

I may take a leaf out of other posters book though and start smoking as well as its worked so well for them.  :lol:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Just for info the CTC (Cyclists Touring Club) is opposed to mandatory helmet wearing: it may discourage people from taking up cycling, it gives the impression that cycling is a dangerous activity, whereas it has many health benefits and the safety evidence in favour of helmets is unconvincing since it probably protects only against minor bumps. That said, we always wear helmets. CTC Briefing


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Would you care to explain why you found it necessary to attempt to twist my meaning? Alan.


I was taking the p*$$ :lol:

But you knew that 

I think an earlier poster boasted that he drank, smoked AND never wore a helmet


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I said that Paul. Why would you consider a statement of fact to be a boast? Alan.


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

hi freedom fighters
just sitting in Astros, Greece, no helmet needed for biking , no muzzle for the dog,
no unfriendly looking people when smoking, no national colleges trying to educate me. do not miss my home country and it s inhabitants .

xalara.....hang loose

bernd


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Cycle helmets in Spain*

Now I don't want to open up the debate about the rights and wrongs of wearing a cycle helmet....................BUT ............just supposing there was a person who did not usually wear a bicycle helmet.

Have they tightened up enforcement in Spain even more?

This hypothetical person was wonderingif there is some space for light hearted banter about what counts as being too hot or is classed as uphill or an urban area if stopped.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

When we were in Spain this winter helmet wear was much as the OP suggested, rarely in towns often in the countryside.
As a broad generalisation I would say that those who went out cycling, that is putting on Lycra, planning to be out for a while just cycling tended to wear helmets. Those cycling as transport -a trip to the shops without the trouble of "dressing for the occasion" didn't.
We found some great off road cycling at Calblanque. Significantly we weren't wearing helmets and we were much more careful. If we had lids on I think our attitude would have been much more "go for it"! Next time we will take helmets.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The rules in Spain are changing once again this summer, although only for under 16's.

See point 1 of the new regulations announcement:

http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/03/21/inenglish/1395421359_504010.html


----------

